# Which Anova Sous Vide 800 watt or 900?



## fmfa0801

I am looking at purchasing my first sous vide. I have seen good reviews on Amazon for the Anova. The 800 watt one is Bluetooth and the 900 watt is wifi/Bluetooth.  I'm not really interested in the Bluetooth or wifi part. Seems like most people like the wifi because they can turn it on or control it when they aren't home. I'm more interested in is it worth the extra $60 for the 2nd Gen and the extra 100 watts? Is the only noticeable thing with 100 watts more is a few mins faster heating up the water?

Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## chef jimmyj

I was curious about this as well...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl

If your not interested in the bluetooth or WiFi.

Your right, the only thing you will gain is the water will heat up a little faster.

I have a 1200 watt Gourmia with WiFi & I never use the WiFi.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I can't tell you how long the 800 watt unit takes to heat up, as I own the 900 watt unit and it does take a long time if you use cold tap water. Hot tap water (mine comes out somewhere around 120° takes about 10 minutes to get up to 135°-140° with a cold hunk of meat in it. Without the meat probably closer to 5 minutes. To get to hotter temps like 180° with the meat in there it takes 20 minutes, 15 without the meat. Cold water to the higher temp probably 30+ minutes.


----------

